# Your Guide to Pricing at the Re-Tail Flea Market



## Silas James Reel (Mar 14, 2015)

Where X is what Reese suggests, and Y is the most you can get for that item, *Y=4X-1<10000 Bells*.

If you can't understand that, the max price you can get is *what Reese suggests times 4 minus 1, at a maximum of 9999 Bells*.


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you for this!


----------



## elle7 (Mar 14, 2015)

That is really good to know, thank you!


----------



## Franny (Mar 14, 2015)

thank you! hopefully this doesn't get lost in the board somewhere.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok. I kinda get it. I thought this was about the stalk market.


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 14, 2015)

I read somewhere Recently, That A villager bought a sloppy furniture piece for 999,999 bells
I do not know if this is true, It didnt happen to me but someone posted this thread not to long ago.
Curious XD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 14, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> I read somewhere Recently, That A villager bought a sloppy furniture piece for 999,999 bells
> I do not know if this is true, It didnt happen to me but someone posted this thread not to long ago.
> Curious XD


I'm trying that out with a cardboard bed, but villagers just don't go for it. Maybe not a cardboard bed then.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 14, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> I read somewhere Recently, That A villager bought a sloppy furniture piece for 999,999 bells
> I do not know if this is true, It didnt happen to me but someone posted this thread not to long ago.
> Curious XD



Naww.  They are lying - it's been confirmed many times villagers won't buy anything over 9999 bells.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 14, 2015)

Re-Tail logic: "I won't buy this thing at 4000 bells, but at 3999 bells? DEAL!"


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 15, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Re-Tail logic: "I won't buy this thing at 4000 bells, but at 3999 bells? DEAL!"



IKR xD



This is also a bump to let more people know about this.


----------



## shannenenen (Mar 15, 2015)

I had no idea how to do this. Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 15, 2015)

shannenenen said:


> I had no idea how to do this. Thank you so much for the info!





Money Hunter said:


> Thank you!



NP


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow! This whole time I've just been flipping the first two numbers of Reese's suggestion around. For example, if she suggests 390 bells, I'd change it to 930. I had no idea I could get so much more!


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 15, 2015)

JessaBelle said:


> Wow! This whole time I've just been flipping the first two numbers of Reese's suggestion around. For example, if she suggests 390 bells, I'd change it to 930. I had no idea I could get so much more!



Aww yeah   Goodbye 930, hello 1,559!


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 16, 2015)

If I actually sold stuff at retail this would be helpful, but I just have regular oranges priced at 1000 a piece so they wont go, BUT THEY ALWAYS PING ME FOR THEM! Like, did you not see that our town is littered with oranges, for free, and did I not bring you like ten oranges you requested already? Silly villagers.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 16, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If I actually sold stuff at retail this would be helpful, but I just have regular oranges priced at 1000 a piece so they wont go, BUT THEY ALWAYS PING ME FOR THEM! Like, did you not see that our town is littered with oranges, for free, and did I not bring you like ten oranges you requested already? Silly villagers.


Set the price to 10000 or above


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 16, 2015)

Yay for math that can finally help us in situations like this.


----------



## mags (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm sorry but I am not lying when I said a villager had bought an sloppy item from re-tail for 999,999. I have a cardboard chair, and the rest is all sloppy. I put everything in for 999,999 for safe keeping. I was shocked when I sold it for that amount. It didn't happen quickly, I have had my stuff in there months and usually they say it is too expensive. But on this one occasion they did buy the item.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 16, 2015)

mags said:


> I'm sorry but I am not lying when I said a villager had bought an sloppy item from re-tail for 999,999. I have a cardboard chair, and the rest is all sloppy. I put everything in for 999,999 for safe keeping. I was shocked when I sold it for that amount. It didn't happen quickly, I have had my stuff in there months and usually they say it is too expensive. But on this one occasion they did buy the item.


You are LYING.  It's been proved MANY MANY times villagers won't buy anything that costs over 9999.  Sorry, I don't believe you.


----------

